# Grease at the top of my Ground Beef Pints



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I used Ground Chuck 80/20 drained twice and still had grease at the top of my jar...will this hurt? The jars sealed good each ping and I can pick up the jars by the lid. The grease varies by jar...some 1/8 of inch other 1/2 inch

I also added beef broth for the liquid when I canned.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

That's the way the old timers did it! It's a good thing.Sealed in grease. Mon said they did sausage that way covered in grease. Just open the jar and take out what you need and return any extra grease to the jar and put it in the fridg. till you need some again.

Wade


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Did you can the ground beef already cooked with no added liquid? That's how I do mine, and I always seem to have some grease at the top after its canned, no matter how well I drain it first.

I just try to scrape off what I can before using, otherwise I just figure it adds flavor !


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Yep, you're always going to get some. But it spoons off easily enough. It's okay.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone....I was really concerned because I know you should try to keep meat as lean as you can so I worked really hard to not have any grease. Feel a whole lot better now. 

I cooked it before I canned it and did what Canning Granny does and added some beef broth. It actually tasted quite good before I canned it...lol


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

I think the only concern is long term storage. Over time,like more than a year? fats may get an "off" taste slowly? like rancid flavor---correct me experienced folks if that's wrong! I'd like to know the oldest home canned greasy meat you've opened that still tasted great!??? Most of what I've read says to rotate meats in a year or so.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

We are eating canned ground sausage that is 2 years old & it tastes fine.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

Grease is good. Easy to scrape off and give to fido. We are still eating 10yo canned venison. I always put a cube of beef kidney fat in the bottom. After it out of the canner, there will be a nice layer of fat at the top.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I like to can taco meat, there's always grease at the top no matter how much I strain/rinse/drain it. 2 years is the oldest we've eaten as we tend to go through it quickly, but no issues with seals so far.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

beegrowing said:


> I think the only concern is long term storage. Over time,like more than a year? fats may get an "off" taste slowly? like rancid flavor---correct me experienced folks if that's wrong! I'd like to know the oldest home canned greasy meat you've opened that still tasted great!??? Most of what I've read says to rotate meats in a year or so.


I've never heard that, nor have I experienced that. Think about what rancidity is - caused by exposure to oxygen. There is very little oxygen in a properly canned jar of meat. There is less chance of the fat in canned meat showing rancidity than in frozen meat.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

We still have canned meat with a layer of fat on top that is over 5 years old and still good.


----------

